
A Unifying Theory of Dark Energy and Dark Matter (2018) - QuitterStrip
https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.07962
======
mpc755
There's no need for negative mass.

Some of the matter falling towards a supermassive black hole is converted into
energy. This energy is delivered to the surrounding gas, and leads to large
outflows of matter, which stretch for hundreds of thousands of light years
from the black holes, reaching far beyond the extent of their host galaxies.

Our visible universe is in the outflow of a universal black hole. As ordinary
matter falls toward the universal black hole it evaporates into dark matter.
It is the dark matter outflow which pushes the galaxy clusters, causing them
to move outward and away from us. The dark matter outflow is dark energy.

The galaxy clusters which have been pushed for longer than we have are
accelerating outward and away from us. We are accelerating outward and away
from the galaxy clusters which have been pushed for less time than we have.
From our perspective most of the galaxy clusters are accelerating away from
us.

Dark energy is the dark matter outflow associated with our universal black
hole.

You toss a bunch of ping pong balls into a fast flowing stream. As long as the
stream is flowing faster than the ping pong balls the ping pong balls are
going to accelerate. As the ping pong balls empty into a lake, again, as long
as the stream is flowing faster than the ping pong balls, the ping pong balls
are going to continue to accelerate as they move outward and away from one
another.

In the analogy, the fast flowing stream emptying into the lake is dark energy,
the water is dark matter and the ping pong balls are the galaxy clusters. The
ping pong balls displace the water. The water pushing back and exerting
pressure toward the ping pong balls is gravity.

